# Why have any other TS besides HGVC?



## Kmakani (Oct 8, 2012)

I know I'm going to sound like a snob or something, but after reading some of the posts and other info, I'm wondering why people choose to own several different timeshares if HGVC seems to have places all over? Are there better timeshares with more flexibility?

I just purchased a HGVC timeshare (our first one) and I'm waiting for the transaction to happen. If I fall in love with this timeshare world, would I want to go outside of Hilton and why? Mahalo for your replies!


----------



## winnipiseogee (Oct 8, 2012)

I keep debating buying HGVC but I find I can use RCI points to get into the HGVC properties at less than half the cost of going direct through HGVC.  This only works because I have a super flexible schedule right now so that might change when the kids get older.  Maybe then I will have to pay HGVC MFs to get the scheduling I want.


----------



## jancpa (Oct 8, 2012)

HGVC properties have a high concentration in Orlando, Las Vegas and Hawaii.


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 8, 2012)

I live here on Oahu, but for us, we want to see snow every year and leave the island. We were tempted a couple of times before to buy HGVC but we finally took the plunge with a resale. Are there positives to other timeshares other then cost with HGVC?


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 8, 2012)

As jancpa noted if you want to go anywhere other than the 1/2 dozen Hilton is enamored with you need to trade, rent or own elsewhere.  While Hilton has beautiful resort in most cases the limited locations and ease of renting them makes them less than a great value for most people.


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 8, 2012)

I keep my HGVC primarily because of the open season and RCI exchanges in to DVC.  (My other TS is in Orlando and has a DVC block.)  I have developed a love-hate relationship with HGVC but for the most part it has worked out well.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2012)

Locations. HGVC, nice as they are, just aren't everywhere you want to go when you want to go there. Oh, you can exchange through RCI, but your MFs are already higher than average, then you want to add in the cost of RCI membership and exchange fees too? Better to have a comparatively low cost mainland RCI resort and exchange into high priced HGVC. YMMV.

Jim


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 8, 2012)

I purchased for Hawaii and have many great vacations there, so it's worked best for us in CA.  Driveable HGVC open season in Carlsbad (legoland, Disney, Seaworld, Knotts).

You can leverage open season in Hawaii and exchange within HGVC at Valdoro if you want to see snow.  There is another property coming soon, Park City.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 8, 2012)

We hopefully want to use it for Breckenridge or Whistler (we usually go to Colorado, Utah, or Canada to ski). I'm not sure how easy it would be to be able to use it for this). We also have friends stay here in Hawaii so the open season would be good for this I guess. You guys are starting to make me nervous about buying HGVC, maybe not a great idea after all?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2012)

HGVC is about the most consumer-friendly system out there with a booking process that's close to hotel-like.  Grousing about concentration in Hawaii, Vegas and Orlando is ancient history.  They have been acquiring or building properties in many other areas, including Tuscany, IT, Myrtle Beach, SC, etc. I like the South Beach resort (and its proximity to watermelon martini's).

I also like being able to book RCI resorts without having to deposit anything in advance. 

As for owning a TS outside HGVC...
I blame my DW. The _only_ reason we own a TS in Gatlinburg is that she seems to think that seeing her Tennesee relates and the Smokies every Fall is a good thing.  Go figure.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 8, 2012)

I currently own Worldmark and am considering HGVC because it sounds flexible and for the overlap. That's one of the things we love about Worldmark, it's probably the most flexible out there, HGVC sounds like it's pretty close. Worldmark has allot of resorts in areas not covered by HGVC and their MF are about 1/2 of what HGVC are. However, the resorts aren't as nice which is why I'm looking at HGVC for the Big Island (WM resort not very nice) and Oahu (no WM there).


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 8, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> I currently own Worldmark and am considering HGVC because it sounds flexible and for the overlap. That's one of the things we love about Worldmark, it's probably the most flexible out there, HGVC sounds like it's pretty close. Worldmark has allot of resorts in areas not covered by HGVC and their MF are about 1/2 of what HGVC are. However, the resorts aren't as nice which is why I'm looking at HGVC for the Big Island (WM resort not very nice) and Oahu (no WM there).



I have often thought that if we wanted more timesharing time, we would get a Worldmark to complement our HGVC ownership.  It would allow us access to II for trading, and is similiar to the flexibility that we value with HGVC.

Maybe I have seen other numbers, but I didn't think Worldmark's MFs were 1/2 of HGVC (comparing apples to apples).  For example, what is the MF of a 2BR prime (top) season in WM?  In HGVC, that equates to 7000 points, which can be had for a MF of around $800.  Can you really get that for a MF of $400 in WM?

Kurt


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 8, 2012)

The biggest difference (based upon what I've read about HGVC) between HGVC and with Worldmark we don't own at a certain resort so everyone's MF's are the same. There's a fixed fee of $168(I think) and then a certain amount per credit. So a red season week for most resorts on the internal network is 10-12000 credits (it costs 10000 credits to trade in RCI/II for a two bedroom, red season as well), which gives a range of $634-753. 

However because of that fixed amount, it gets more interesting if you own more weeks (or rent the credits from other owners). i.e. 60000 credits would give you 5-6 weeks in prime season for $3151 which $525-$630 per week. 

To get specific Kihei in Maui which is the nicest WM resort in Hawaii would cost $732 for a two bedroom in red season (all year) if you only own 12000 credits, which is about 1/2 of what a two bedroom in most HGVC's in Hawaii would cost.

If you need more info PM me, I don't want to hijack a HGVC forum.

Ian


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 8, 2012)

Are the MF at Sea World really only $800 year for a 2BR for 7000 points? That's quite a difference with any of the Hawaii resorts. 

That's why I was asking about club season swapping into Hawaii in my thread I started.

Ian


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 8, 2012)

HGVC with the RCI portal can not get you into a Marriott or Starwood (Westin & Sheraton), which are in II.

Marriott's and Starwood's are good for Ko'olina (Oahu), Maui, Kauai, the Caribbean (US & BI Virgin Islands, Cancun, Aruba, etc), Phuket, France, Spain, etc.

It's nice to have one each of the top 3-timeshares (HGVC, Marriott, & Sheraton/Westin) for variety.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 8, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> I know I'm going to sound like a snob or something, but after reading some of the posts and other info, I'm wondering why people choose to own several different timeshares if HGVC seems to have places all over? Are there better timeshares with more flexibility?
> 
> I just purchased a HGVC timeshare (our first one) and I'm waiting for the transaction to happen. If I fall in love with this timeshare world, would I want to go outside of Hilton and why? Mahalo for your replies!



The brocure may show all over, but HGVC locations are limited. In general, if it is NOT Hilton managed (being an affiliate) there is very little availability and you cannot check inventory online. We have enjoyed using HGVC resorts in Breckenridge, Orlando, Miami, Sanibel (an affiliate), and Hawaii (HHV was nice but not our favorite - we preferred laid back Maui instead of skyscrapers). We have traded in Maui thru SFX, and Cali and the Keys thru RCI  (I don't love the HGVC CALI choices). We are picky on locations and loved the trades but they were a LOT of work. We love nature and scenery - so Vegas and NY are not our style either.  

I would love to own a Hyatt property and have access to their resorts and to Interval. I would only consider another HGVC location if it was in Cali - the reason being is that it would be nice to be part of GPR. And we might consider a few other locations in Cali that we love. But that all comes down to money ....

Don't get me wrong - if we can only own one - which we do - HGVC is the most flexible and the best for us. We make it go a long way. We have no regrets about being in HGVC and it has been a lot of fun. But if we could buy another timeshare, we would want access to other inventory. The main gripe on HGVC is they expanding in Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii. There are exceptions - but in general, that is what they have focused on.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 8, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> Are the MF at Sea World really only $800 year for a 2BR for 7000 points? That's quite a difference with any of the Hawaii resorts.
> 
> That's why I was asking about club season swapping into Hawaii in my thread I started.



MFs for a 2BR in Las Vegas (7000 pts) is around $800 last time I checked.  With that, you can book a 2BR in Hawaii.  Florida is a bit higher.  It is true that Hawaii MFs are definitely higher, but unless you need a holiday week and can book 9 months in advance, you don't need to own in Hawaii to stay there with points.

From what I have seen, I think one can "point stretch" a bit more with HGVC -- staying off season, mid-week, etc. as the discounts seem to be a bit more.  But WM definitely has more location and I like that is can use both RCI and II (right?).  Like I said, I think the two would complement each other nicely.

Cheers, Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 8, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> HGVC is about the most consumer-friendly system out there with a booking process that's close to hotel-like.  Grousing about concentration in Hawaii, Vegas and Orlando is ancient history.  They have been acquiring or building properties in many other areas, including Tuscany, IT, Myrtle Beach, SC, etc. I like the South Beach resort (and its proximity to watermelon martini's).
> 
> I also like being able to book RCI resorts without having to deposit anything in advance.
> 
> ...




I agree with Talent. I purchased MMVL on eBay for $36.00.  My main reason was to enroll in II and expand my trading options.  HGVC is the tiger trader in RCI and we have had some great trades.  HHonors is about the most user friendly of all the hotel customer loyalty programs.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 8, 2012)

I would say you would want to own another timeshare besides HGVC to gain access to timeshares that are not accessible in RCI that are on other islands that HGVC isn't on like Kauai and Maui. I have a Marriott to get access to Ko Olina, Maui and Kauai, but have been contemplating between HGVC and DVC.  HGVC will give me more bang for my buck but Disney will give me vacation time at places we would go anyway. 


You'll love your HGVC for Hilton though rented from a coworker and LOVED IT!!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 8, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> We hopefully want to use it for Breckenridge or Whistler (we usually go to Colorado, Utah, or Canada to ski). I'm not sure how easy it would be to be able to use it for this). We also have friends stay here in Hawaii so the open season would be good for this I guess. You guys are starting to make me nervous about buying HGVC, maybe not a great idea after all?



Don't be nervous.  I think you will enjoy your ownership.
I know I do.  

I live in FL so it's one of the states that has alot of HGVC options.  I use the open season more than I do my points. :ignore:  I've used 24 nights of open season in 2 years.  It's a great benefit and I'm sure you will get alot of use out of it in Hawaii as well.  

It's so nice to be able to get away for 2 nights in a drive to destination.   It has made many a trip possible to Orlando when we've needed 3 bedrooms and there were no rooms at the Inn thru II or RCI.  There has even been availability during holiday weeks like Presidents week and spring breaks.  
I used to fuss over finding something in Orlando but now it's a no brainer with open season.  There is always something good available.   No more Westgate leftovers for me.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 9, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> We hopefully want to use it for Breckenridge or Whistler (we usually go to Colorado, Utah, or Canada to ski). I'm not sure how easy it would be to be able to use it for this). We also have friends stay here in Hawaii so the open season would be good for this I guess. You guys are starting to make me nervous about buying HGVC, maybe not a great idea after all?



I don't own, but I've been talking to some Hawaii folk both on tug and outside of tug that own HGVC and they love it.  Cash season is supposed to be great.  HHV has the largest beachfront sand in Waikiki and I hear the fireworks on the 4th of July are great. Keep us posted on your transaction!


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks. I will. How much contact should I keep with the seller during the process? I want to make sure things are moving but don't want to over do it. I bought at Valdoro since we want to visit Colorado often. Unfortunately, we bought summer season, which means I guess that it would be hard to stay during ski season? I hope not.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 9, 2012)

We own three weeks in Las Vegas (2 of them HGVC), one is Holiday Inn (formerly Summer Bay) & enrolled in RCi points, plus one in San Clemente, CA and one on Maui with every other year usage. 

HGVC was our first timeshare properties.   It's a great system and we bought it for taking my family to Hawaii, Orlando and to use for convention housing in Las Vegas.   We've been very successful with those goals.   We bought the other TS's cheap and each for a different reason.   The result is many years we go to Hawaii every other year for two weeks at a time staying on Maui one week and a HGVC property the second...EXCEPT for this year.   We opted to stay on Maui for a full two weeks and exchanged the HI/Summer Bay Vegas week for Sands of Kahana (recently added to RCI) & coupled with our EOY Maui property for week two.   We are here in Maui now as I type this.   Two years ago we exchanged Summer Bay Vegas for Sheerwater on Kaui via RCI, doing a week there and a week on Maui.   A year prior to that we used it for stays in Sedona, Pompano Beach (FL), Solana Beach (CA), San Clemente as wall as Palm Springs.

The RCI points gives us the flexibility to trade without committing the HGVC weeks which are primarily utilized for trade shows which my employer reimburses me the maintenance fee's, but we can work the points to stay at their other properties as we desire and schedule our vacations.   San Clemente is a special property in that it's a nice place close by to a major surfing location  half way between LA and San Diego and is an hour's drive from home.  I treasure that get away each year and sometimes couple a second week to it, a bit further south using a combination of RCI or HGVC properties and points.

Admittedly we also got the buying bug some years back and could easily loose two of the properties with little consequence now.   Still, the variety of our portfolio has worked well for us and makes a good mix of flexibility and reliable lodging as needed.  The key to making this all work is to book up to a year in advance and plan often even earlier to find availability where and when we want to go.


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 9, 2012)

So do you think it's going to be tough to go during ski season to Whistler or Valdoro with a summer float at Valdoro? Of course when I was in the middle of buying, the seller said I can use it anytime of the year and the summer float term was a legality or something just on the title. We usually have to go during our kids spring break which falls on the last week of March or so.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 9, 2012)

I also own Wyndham, which is nice compliment to HGVC.  It is cheaper in terms of purchasing and MFs.  I has way more locations, about 60 or so with good inventory and about another 30 with limited availability.   I also offers discounts and free upgrades 60 days prior to check in. 

So I use HGVC for planning ahead and Hawaii locations, I use Wyndham for more short term term and alternative locations.


----------



## RichH1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> So do you think it's going to be tough to go during ski season to Whistler or Valdoro with a summer float at Valdoro? Of course when I was in the middle of buying, the seller said I can use it anytime of the year and the summer float term was a legality or something just on the title. We usually have to go during our kids spring break which falls on the last week of March or so.



Getting a peak ski week (Jan, Feb & March) at Valdoro at 9 months out (yes, you own a summer week, so you can reserve a ski week at 9 months out just like other HGVC owners) is very tough.
I do own a summer week at Valdoro. 
However, try Club Intrawest Whistler, which can be easier than Valdoro.
CI and Hilton have a special arrangement and peak season is guaranteed to some (not all) HGVC owners.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 9, 2012)

*I just checked Revolution*

At Valdoro there is a 1 BR for last week of Jan, then a Studio first week of Feb.  Then nothing until the second week of April.

A 2 br from 11/24 until 12/14, early snow?

You could probably get something if you were vigilant right at the 9 month mark.


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, I hope I did the right thing in getting this summer float at Valdoro. How do HGVC members use regular Hilton hotels when they travel? Do you use points or HH points?

It sounds like open season would be a great benefit living here on Oahu for us and we can just cross our fingers we could actually use the Valdoro for skiing one year (which was our goal in the first place). If I were to pick another company for timeshares, which one would you choose? Marriott or Wyndham or another I don't know about?

Right now we have been using our 2 bd condo in Princeville, Kauai for home exchanges in order to travel and was hoping to use a timeshare to see other places, but maybe adding another timeshare may be worth covering all our bases.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 9, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> Well, I hope I did the right thing in getting this summer float at Valdoro. How do HGVC members use regular Hilton hotels when they travel? Do you use points or HH points?


Using HGVC points for Hilton hotel stays is usually not a good use of points, except for the very expensive hotels.  I personally wouldn't even think about using HGVC points for a hotel room under $400/night.

Kurt


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 9, 2012)

So how do you get to use regular Hilton hotels being a HGVC member? Do you get a discount or do you use HHpoints?


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 9, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> So do you think it's going to be tough to go during ski season to Whistler or Valdoro with a summer float at Valdoro?


Owning a summer week at Valdoro will not give you any advantage over everyone else in the HGVC system for trying to reserve a ski week -- you will be competing with everyone at the beginning of Club season 9 months out.  However, you should be able to grab a Jan or Feb week pretty consistently, but March gets very difficult, as that is the most popular ski month (and historically the month with the most snowfall here in CO).

Other options that are more likely to net you a March ski week are putting in an ongoing request in RCI or, as mentioned above, trying for Whistler.  With Whistler, you can reserve 9 months out but you have to call -- the CI resorts are not available for online booking.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 9, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> So how do you get to use regular Hilton hotels being a HGVC member? Do you get a discount or do you use HHpoints?


Personally, I have the Amex Surpass HHonors card and that builds up HHonors points quickly.  But it really doesn't have much tie-in with my HGVC membership.  There are no special discounts for staying at a Hilton hotel just because you are a HGVC owner, with the exception of automatically getting a Silver VIP HHonors membership with being a member.  But if you have the Surpass card, you get Gold VIP (and if you charge enough per year, you can get Diamond VIP).

Kurt


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 9, 2012)

What are other strong resorts or TS in Breckenridge or Beaver Creek areas?


----------



## slum808 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> What are other strong resorts or TS in Breckenridge or Beaver Creek areas?



Use this link, its a Google map with all the timeshares on it. Iif you're looking for properties similar to hgvc, take a look at the Marriotts Hyatt or  Starwood.

Owning a Marriott or Starwood week would be good to trade into Maui or Ko Olina when you're not using it elsewhere.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> So how do you get to use regular Hilton hotels being a HGVC member? Do you get a discount or do you use HHpoints?



As said, it's an inefficient use of HGVC points ('cept maybe for very high-priced hotels), but here is how:

1. Before 12/31 of the current-year, you can convert some or all of next year's points to HHonors at a rate of 1 HGVC point for 25 HHonors points. The points do not post to your HHonors account until early January.

B. You can also use current-year HGVC points to book a hotel by calling HGVC. They will book the hotel "as if" it's a HHonors reservation, converting your HGVC points at an even worse rate of 1 HGVC point for 20 HHononrs points.


----------



## Larry (Oct 10, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Locations. HGVC, nice as they are, just aren't everywhere you want to go when you want to go there. Oh, you can exchange through RCI, but your MFs are already higher than average, then you want to add in the cost of RCI membership and exchange fees too? Better to have a comparatively low cost mainland RCI resort and exchange into high priced HGVC. YMMV.
> 
> Jim



Pretty much agree except for last sentence, although we do own some mainland timeshares most of our weeks are in the Caribbean where we spend at least 3-5 weeks per year in December and January to get away from cold weather in NY. So for us HGVC ownership would really not work very well, just for exchanging. We have very little interest in west coast resorts and even though we loved Hawaai (been there twice so far) the travel time is just not worth it for us. I can't see us going to Hawaii more than once every 5-6 years. ( We are definitely overdue and want to go to Kauai and one other island for our next trip) I also have very little desire to go to Florida during the winter since weather is totally unpredictable.

Our Carribean resorts in Aruba and St. Lucia all have fairly reasonable maintenace fees especially compared to staying at a hotel for over $300 per night, during the winter so we use them and whatever we don't use gets rented out.

We do go on a couple of USA trips every year but have not had much problems getting the exchanges we wanted with low cost US timeshares that we also own. Every few years we also go to Europe and have done pretty well exchanging into, Rome, London, French Riviera and Malaga spain.

So as the OP stated "why own anywhere but HGVS" for us I say why own at HGVC, which has great resorts but for the most part in locations that I would probably not go to on a yearly basis???


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Over the years I have traded into HGVC Resorts a number of times.  I was very pleased with all of them and if I were ever to buy into one of the "Chains" again (I'm an ex Marriott owner) it would be HGVC.  

George


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> I know I'm going to sound like a snob or something, but after reading some of the posts and other info, I'm wondering why people choose to own several different timeshares if HGVC seems to have places all over? Are there better timeshares with more flexibility?
> 
> I just purchased a HGVC timeshare (our first one) and I'm waiting for the transaction to happen. If I fall in love with this timeshare world, would I want to go outside of Hilton and why? Mahalo for your replies!



As probably mentioned eariler (or several times), variety. If HGVC offered the variety of say Marriott, DRI, Wyhndam or any other big TS company, there'd be no reason to own anything else. Unfortunately, HGVC is primarily a timeshare for Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii with Hawaii becoming more difficult to reserve into from outside as they build more Orlando/Vegas timeshares, then sell them with the promise you can always reserve Hawaii, thus, many buy Orlando/Vegas just to try and reserve the limited supply of units in Hawaii. 

I love the HGVC system but hate the lack of HGVC built timeshare locations. It might get better as the aquire and convert other timeshares into HGVC resorts but, they're far behind most of the other major players.


----------



## Kmakani (Oct 11, 2012)

So what is a better preference Marriott Or Wyndham?

Can someone send the google link to the timeshares? I didn't see it on the other post.


----------



## slum808 (Oct 11, 2012)

hmm don't know what happened to my link.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## slum808 (Oct 11, 2012)

Marriott will offer a higher quaality resort, but you will pay for it in MF. Marriott does have better ski locations.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> So what is a better preference Marriott Or Wyndham?
> 
> Can someone send the google link to the timeshares? I didn't see it on the other post.



Depends where you want to go/stay and what "Quality" you want.

If it's primarily for Hawaii, you can't beat a good Marriott trader, which would be used in II.  The Marriott trader can get you the Marriott Ko'olina on Oahu, Marriott Ocean Club on Maui, Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas on Maui, along with 2 Marriott's and a Westin on Kauai.  For the Caribbean, you can use the Marriott to gain access to a number of Marriott's there, along with a Westin in Cancun. 

You can check the location of Wyndham timeshares along with the quality.   In addition, Wyndham trades thru RCI.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 11, 2012)

Kmakani said:


> So how do you get to use regular Hilton hotels being a HGVC member? Do you get a discount or do you use HHpoints?



You convert your HGVC points to HHonors points at a ratio of 25:1.  In other words, 1-HGVC point = 25-HHonor points.  As others have stated, it's not usually cost affective. But if your looking at Europe and the room is $350 Euro/nite + tax, it could be worthwhile, depending upon your MF and cost/point.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 11, 2012)

Multiple TS also have multiple costs.  You can look at where you can source and exchange and it may be cheaper in one TS currency than another. 

Another plus with multiple TS is that some resorts have a 1 in 4 rule, with having 2 ownerships you have essentially cut that back to a 1 in 2 rule.  Since the restriction is by account and NOT by name. 

Variety, buy 2 systems that compliment each other not compete, different locations, etc.   Wyndham and HGVC overlap, but Wyndham has bunch that HGVC does not have, and HGVC has a few that Wynd does not. 

It works for me. 

I went to NYC via RCI via my HGVC week last year.  With the 1 in 4 year rule, that would have keep me out, but I am going again next year to the same 1 in 4 year resort using my RCI via Wyndham access.   In other years I will use SFX to get there as well.  

I like having options:whoopie:


----------

